#  Alternativmedizin >   Vaskulitis homöopathisch behandeln >

## annysmile

Guten Tag, 
bin neu hier, daher verzeiht mir, falls ich doch jemanden zu nahe treten sollte. 
Meine Schwiegermutter liegt seit 3 Wochen im Krankenhaus, jetzt erst haben sie Vaskulitis festgestellt. Beim suchen im Internet bin ich hier auf eine Seite gestoßen vom Jahr 2006, worin eine Mutter beschreibt, dass ihr Kind daran erkrankt war und sie einen Homöopathen fand, der dem Kind helfen konnte. 
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen, am liebsten von der Mutti mit der Anschrift des Homöopathen. 
Ganz liebe Grüße an alle und natürlich besonders an alle die Antworten können. 
annysmile

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo annysmile,
ich hab dir mal einen Link reingestellt, da kannst du einiges über Vaskulitis nachlesen. Vaskulitis Therapie - Onmeda: Medizin & Gesundheit
Es kommt bei der Behandlung auch drauf an, ob es eine primäre oder sekundäre Vaskulitis ist. Ob die Homöopathie deiner Mutter helfen kann, muss sie ausprobieren. Es ist von Mensch zu Mensch verschieden und auch von der Schwere der Erkrankung. Wenn der Homöopath dem Kind helfen konnte, muss das noch lange nicht heißen, dass er auch deiner Mutter helfen kann. Vaskulitis ist eine Autoimmunerkrankung, bei der meist nur Immunsuppressiva wie Kortison helfen können.
Ich habe auch eine Autoimmunerkrankung, bei der leider die Homöopathie versagt  hat, obwohl ich früher sehr gut auf homöopatische Arzneimittel reagiert habe. Aber meine Erkrankung ist leider zu aggressiv, um von Homöopatie geheilt oder auch nur gelindert oder aufgehalten zu werden.
Ich sage das hier so deutlich, damit du dir keine Illusionen machst. Ich bin sehr für Homöopathie, aber ihr sind leider Grenzen gesetzt.
Alles Gute!

----------

